# MAC - Fabulous Felines - Aug 10



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2010)

Place all your *Fabulous Felines* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 




Check out the  *Fabulous Felines discussion* for the latest spicy dish.

Check ou the full color story: *http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...g-10-a-166508/*


----------



## Leila_Lei (Apr 4, 2010)

Notoriety and Skintone 2 will be repromoted so I thought I'd share a pic of the Notoriety Quad with you


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 20, 2010)

Skintone 2 and Notoriety on NC20 skin (these two will be repromoted in Feline quads)


----------



## Karen_B (May 29, 2010)

Comparison swatches of the pigments. I have few greens in my stash, so no comparison for Antique Green. All piggies applied over Painterly PP.


----------



## NonoX (Jun 19, 2010)

Palce pedigreed Quad
-courtly
-palace pedigreed
-quite spoiled
-russian blue





This is very pigmented...


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 27, 2010)

Here are some pigments from this collection swatched on my nc20 arm! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From left to right-

Mauvement, antique green, old gold and gold stroke - all applied dry.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jun 29, 2010)

In all three pictures: Mauvement on the left and Gold Stroke on the right.


In the jars







Direct sunlight







In the shade






Everybody has to get Mauvement. Period.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

palace pedigreed





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

leopard luxe


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

burmese beauty


----------



## Shypo (Jul 19, 2010)

Comparison of Circa Plum, Copperclast, *Mauvement*, Sweet Sienna (all over UDPP):






Mauvement is definitely what I would call a 'neutral' - it's sort of a rosy taupe color on me, kinda close to but not as rosy-plum as Circa Plum. Not as coppery as Copperclast, and definitely not as brown/green/smoke-colored as Sweet Sienna.


----------



## Zoffe (Jul 24, 2010)

Palace Pedigreed:




 From top to bottom:

Of Royalty lipstick: Light creamy blue pink (cremesheen) 
Aristo-Cat lipstick: Mid-tine purple mauve (frost) 
Cunning lipstick: Dark berry (frost) 
Superiour lipstick: Sheer lavender with pink pearlized pigments (Dazzle) 
Best of Breed lipglass: Light mid-tone blue with pearlized pigments (frost) 
Docile lipglass: Mid-tone lavender with pearlized pigments (frost) 
Lap of Luxury lipglass: Dark eggplant with pearlized pigments (frost) 





The Palace Pedigreed eyeshadow quad
From top to bottom:

Courtly: Frosted muted light pink beige (satin) 
Palace Pedigreed: Deep berry with dark and soft pink pearlized pigments (satin) 
Quite Spoiled: Mid-tone neutral mauve (satin) 
Russian Blue: Deep neutral grey (matte) 





 From top to bottom:

Pet Me mineralize blush: Light yellow pink with soft pearlized pigments (frost) 
Mauvement pigment: Cool taupe with gold pearlized pigments (frost) 





From left to right:

Nocturnal superslick liquid liner: Bright silver with soft pearlized pigments 
Smokey Heir superslick liquid liner: Dark blue violet with soft pearlized pigments 
Signature Blue superslick liquid liner: Dark navy with soft pearlized pigments 
Leopard Luxe




From top to bottom: 

Out-Minxed lipstick: Light yellow gold (glaze) 
The Prowl lipstick: Creamy dark chocolate (lustre) 
Powerful lipstick: Mid-tone bronze with multi-dimensional pearlized pigments (dazzle) 
Drive Me Wild lipstick: Mid-tone warm coral with gold pearlized pigments (cremesheen) 
A Quiet Roar lipglass: Pale white gold (frost) 
Wildly Refined lipglass: Mid-tone coral with gold pearlized pigments (frost)
Schemer lipglass: Mid-tone yellow camel with red and gold pearlized pigments (frost) 





Leopard Luxe eyeshadow quad 
From top to bottom

Wild by Nature: Mid-tone camel (matte) 
Notoriety: Mid-tone brown with gold pearlized pigments (velvet) 
Style Predator: Frosted mid-tone yellow orange (veluxe pearl) 
Furiously Fabulous: Frosted warm black (veluxe pearl) 





From left to right:

Utterly Game mineralize blush: Warm peach with soft pearlized pigments (frost) 
Lithe pigment: Warm nude with gold pearlized pigments (frost) 





From left to right:

Pure Show superslick liquid eye liner: Bright yellow gold with pearlized pigments 
Marked for Glamour superslick liquid eye liner: Mid-tone grey with oft pearlized pigments 
On The Hunt superslick liquid eye liner: True black 
Burmese Beauty




From top to bottom:

Pet Me, Please lipstick: Light mid-tone mauve (frost) 
Kittenish lipstick: Deep red berry (cremesheen) 
Liquid Lurex lipstick: Light yellow green with multi-dimensional pearlized pigments (dazzle) 
Jealous lipglass: Light mid-tone green with pearlized pigments 





From top to bottom:

 Spree lipglass: Pink champagned taupe (frost) 
Fanzy Cat lipglass: Mid-tone coral with gold pearlized pigments (frost) 
 To Pamper lipstick: Creamy mid-tone taupe (lustre) 





Burmese Beauty eyeshadow quad 
From top to bottom:

Prized: Pale yellow beige (satin) 
Burmese Beauty: Frosted brown green (lustre) 
Skintone 2: Mid-tone gold (frost) 
Showstopper: Deep blackened brown (matte) 





From top to bottom:

Antique Green pigment: Turquoise green with green pearlized pigments (frost) 
The Soft Meow mineralized blush: Mid-tone golden bronze with soft pearlized pigments 





 From left to right:

Treat Me Nice superslick liquid eye liner: Emerald green with soft pearlized pigments 
Defiantly Feline superslick liquid eye liner: Chocolate brown with soft pearlized pigments 
Desires & Devices superslick liquid eye liner: Sparkling dark green


----------



## Susanne (Aug 5, 2010)

*Size comparison: Brushes 129 and 129 SH*


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 11, 2010)

Originally posted by lovely Erin in the Fabulous Felines discussion thread. Thank you, Erin!!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks Erine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_BB






LL






PP




_

 
Thanks Erine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_





aristo-cat, cunning, drive me wild, pet me please






liquid lurex, of royalty, out-minxed, powerful, superior






the prowl, to pamper


sorry, no kittenish yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_





a quiet roar, best of breed, docile






fancy cat, jealous, lap of luxury






schemer, spree, wildly refined_


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 15, 2010)

MAC Mauvement:


----------



## Hippobon (Aug 17, 2010)

Superslick Liquid Eyeliner


----------



## bumblebees24 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## fets (Aug 20, 2010)

Superslick liquid liner: (special thanks to my friend's hand
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )





Mineralize blush:





Palace Pedigreed:





Leopard Luxe:





Burmese Beauty:


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 21, 2010)

Bloodline pigment, Wildly Refined lipglass, Desires & Devices liquid liner






Desires and Devices liquid liner, Bloodline pigment, Wildly Refined lipglass






Desires and Devices






Wildly Refined lipglass (nevermind the one lined eye and no foundation. LOL)






Same


----------



## sss215 (Aug 22, 2010)

top: the prowl l/s, drive me wild l/s, LL quad, Burmese Beauty eyeshadow
bottom: kittenish l/s, lap of luxuryl/g, fancy cat l/g, bloodline pigment, cunning l/s








the prowl l/s, drive me wild l/s, LL quad, Burmese Beauty eyeshadow (green at the end)






various eyeliners up top, antique green pigment, gold stroke pigment
middle: the prowl l/s, drive me wild l/s, LL quad, Burmese Beauty eyeshadow
bottom: kittenish l/s, lap of luxuryl/g, fancy cat l/g, bloodline pigment, cunning l/s







various eyeliners up top, antique green pigment, gold stroke pigment
middle: the prowl l/s, drive me wild l/s, LL quad, Burmese Beauty eyeshadow
 bottom: kittenish l/s, lap of luxuryl/g, fancy cat l/g, bloodline pigment, cunning l/s

sorry, the glosses melted a bit on the way home.  i will swatch again when i get my product.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 23, 2010)

it looks like my blush swatches did get copied over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here they are again.






pet me, the soft meow, utterly game


----------



## KarlaSugar (Aug 24, 2010)

Light swatches:





Heavy swatches:


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 24, 2010)

Bloodline
Top: dry/Bottom:wet


----------



## Susanne (Aug 25, 2010)

*Credit goes to Erin!*






cunning, kittenish

in person, cunning is more berry and kittenish is more plummy brown.






bloodline, moth brown

dainty, pet me


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: MAC . Fabulous Felines - Aug 10*





SH brushes compared to their regular size versions




SH brushes compared to SE from Brush Sets, Diana Ross SE brush and regular brushes





L-R Pet Me Blush, Utterly Game




Pet Me Blush, Utterly Game, Peaches


















Aristo-Cat, Prowl, Drive Me Wild, Powerful, Infused with Glam

L-R: Aristo-Cat, Plum Dandy




L-R: Plum Dandy, Aristo-Cat




L-R: Wildly Refined, Schemer, Fancy Cat, Spree




Schemer, Wildly Refined, Fancy Cat, Spree




Schemer, Gold Dust, Wildly Refined, Enchantress


----------



## sweetkitty (Aug 26, 2010)

Utterly Game Mineralized Blush
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Mx-b5ohzM5...tterlygame.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Mx-b5ohzM5...tterlygame.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Mx-b5ohzM5...eachswatch.jpg


----------



## katred (Aug 26, 2010)

Cunning, Hipster


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 27, 2010)

Superslick liquid eye liner - Smoky heir


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 27, 2010)

Drive Me Wild lipstick






Pure Snow liquid liner
Nocturnal liquid liner
Leopard Luxe Quad






Drive Me Wild lipstick
Pure Snow liquid liner
Nocturnal liquid liner
Leopard Luxe Quad


----------



## splattergirl (Aug 27, 2010)

unfortunately when I came a few items were misplaced by buyers unfortunately...















​


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Aug 28, 2010)

For comparison against my other corals:


----------



## soco210 (Aug 28, 2010)

Comparison (top to bottom):
*Wildly Refined*, Light That Fire, Bendel Girl




(swatches, same order, with flash)




(swatches, same order, without flash)





Burmese Beauty Quad





Burmese Beauty Quad on eyes, desires & devices superslick liner (top), utterly game blush, wildly refined lipglass


----------



## hil34 (Aug 31, 2010)

Best of Breed l/g 





Mauvement pigment


----------



## wuguimei (Sep 1, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_qig-B-0pgO...00/image_2.jpg
Of Royalty (left), Viva Glam Gaga (right)


----------



## RayannaBanana (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry I had bad lighting yesterday when I took these, it was a rainy cloudy  day.


----------



## s_lost (Sep 3, 2010)

Of Royalty (on light pigmented lips):


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 4, 2010)

Leopard Luxe Quad





L-R: Wild By Nature, Notoriety, Style Predator, Furiously Fabulous


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Sep 5, 2010)

Lipsticks:




*Cunning, Aristo-cat, Of Royalty, Kittenish*

Lipglasses:




*Lap of Luxury, Spree*

Pigments:




*Antique Green, Bloodline, Old Gold*


----------



## s_lost (Sep 8, 2010)

Superslick Liquid Eye Liner Desires & Devices:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 8, 2010)

Here are some swatches on NC15 skin.
First picture left to right:
Superslick Liquid Eyeliner in Significant Blue, Smoky Heir, Treat Me Nice and Pure Show

Second picture first colom:
Pigment in Old Gold (top) and Bloodline (bottom)

Second picture second colom:
Leopard Luxe quad top to bottom:
Wild by Nature, Notoriety, Style Predator and Furiously Fabulous

Third picture Burmese Beauty quad top to bottom:
Prized, Skintone 2, Burmese Beauty and Showstopper


----------



## Flaminbird (Sep 8, 2010)

Club compared to BB. They are almost exact except Club is more pigmented at least on me. Club is slightly less "reddish brown" and it took only a couple swipes to get what is shown in the photos. BB took several more swipes with the brush to get the color to show. No base. NW20 skin with some pink undertones

Club is on the top in both photos


----------



## 0missjones (Sep 9, 2010)

Pure Show Superslick Lquid Eye Liner


----------



## vesperholly (Sep 9, 2010)

Bloodline (left), Moth Brown (right). NW15-20


----------



## lara (Sep 10, 2010)

*Bloodline *pigment.





*Bloodline *pigment.





*Signature Blue, Pure Show* Superslick Liquid Liner.





*Signature Blue, Pure Show* Superslick Liquid Liner.


----------



## martiryb (Sep 10, 2010)

some swatches on NW20 skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i673.photobucket.com/albums/v...ectra/foto.jpg





















http://i673.photobucket.com/albums/v...a/DSC_3372.jpg






http://i673.photobucket.com/albums/v...a/DSC_3395.jpg


----------



## Jangsara (Sep 13, 2010)

Bloodline pigment


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 24, 2010)

The Soft Meow + Utterly Game


----------



## Hendrix (Oct 29, 2010)

Lap of Luxury lipglass:













  	Docile lipglass:













  	Best of Breed lipglass:













  	Cunning lipstick:













  	ETA: The pictures aren't showing up for me... just links. Is this happening to anyone else or can y'all see them?


----------



## soco210 (Sep 8, 2011)

Treat Me Nice Superslick Liquid Liner


----------

